# Most popular (best) bike for Whistler



## bugsdad (Oct 14, 2005)

I am planning on making my first trip to Whistler this year and am saving for a worthy bike. I have a Nomad that I ride everywhere else, but want a bigger bike for the bigger trails and park runs. I also live less than an hour from N* so plan on going there with it all season this year. Question: I've never been to Whistler...what is the popular and/or best bike for that place. Full on DH, Freeride??? I know it all depends on the rider and preferences and blah blah blah...I'm just looking for good brand suggestions. I'm leaning towards a VP-Free or Bullit but am open to anything. I'll probably buy used by the way...

Thanks for the help...


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

A Nomad is a great weapon for Whizzler.

Most of the trails are so well maintained that 6-7" bikes are the perfect weapon

the VPfree is going on vacation for a year to get a total redesign, so it might be hard to find one new. I saw so many bullits there. Old beat up ones used by the local rats were rockin all day, and even a few shiny 2007s.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

There really isnt a _best_ bike. Really any good downhill, freeride bike would work well. just make sure that it fits you geo wise.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

Where is whistler?


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountain biker 41 said:


> Where is whistler?


...
What are you doing on a freeride forum??


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=e...35&spn=0.107638,0.243759&z=12&iwloc=addr&om=1


----------



## pin-it (Nov 20, 2005)

Whistler is in British Columbia, Canada. (see above)


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

my bottlerocket rippppppssss


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

_



What are you doing on a freeride forum??

Click to expand...

_Jeez man...Im 14...I cant drive...I don't get around much other than local spots. Excuse me. Go to Whistler while I sit in front of a computer jelous. Will that make your day?


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Mountain biker 41 said:


> Jeez man...Im 14...I cant drive...I don't get around much other than local spots. Excuse me. Go to Whistler while I sit in front of a computer jelous. Will that make your day?


Its just a joke man... relax. Whistler is the greatest place ever to answer your question.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.whistlerbike.com/index.htm

Check it out.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mountain biker 41 said:


> Jeez man...Im 14...I cant drive...I don't get around much other than local spots. Excuse me. Go to Whistler while I sit in front of a computer jelous. Will that make your day?


Whistler is the Mecca of Mountain Biking


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Stop telling everyone where Whistler is. Getting too many people up here. It is in Texas. Honest.

to the OP - a V-tach is the best bike for whistler


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

Kona Stinkys freaking rock Whizzler


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

006_007 said:


> Stop telling everyone where Whistler is. Getting too many people up here. It is in Texas. Honest.
> 
> to the OP - a V-tach is the best bike for whistler


Correction:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...03&spn=0.009132,0.015235&z=16&iwloc=addr&om=1


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

it's not the bike, it's the rider...i shred whistler on a roadmaster !!!


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

mkrobert81 said:


> it's not the bike, it's the rider...i shred whistler on a roadmaster !!!


You were that dude that smashed me when we had a roadmaster/ huffy showdown.

Shame my dualcrown fork blew apart on clown shoes. I would have smoked ya.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

sorry farva!


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks!!! now im super jelous!!!Thats the spirit!!! Sorry BTW


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Where is whistler?


they say it is in canada, but i think it is in heaven.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

> they say it is in canada, but i think it is in heaven.


Gar......wow!!


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't like vp-free's high BB. Just get some nice 7'' trave fr rig.


----------



## Grex (May 9, 2006)

Your Nomad will be fine; as long as you put burlier components.


----------



## scotter (Sep 19, 2006)

I say ride there the first time on your hardtail (if you have one). Next, ride on your nomad. It'll make you appreciate the full suspension in a way you never have. I ride my SX Trail there and love it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Mountain biker 41 said:


> Where is whistler?


:yawn: :yawn: :yawn: in mexico I think :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

If Whistler is in Mexico.... why the hell am I planning to move to Vancouver?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Provide some information. Your question is far too subjective.
What is your riding style?
What is the biggest drop you are comfortable hitting? 
Will you be hitting the bigger gaps? 
How much time will you want to spend on the stunts in the boneyard? (crankworx course). 
Are you going to spend all day on A-line, and Dirt Merchant? Or more like Schleyer/Joyride? Or maybe Goats Gully, etc? Or do you want to do it all?
I've ridden Whistler on a Demo 8, an SX Trail, and a Session 77. The latter is my favorite.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> If Whistler is in Mexico.... why the hell am I planning to move to Vancouver?


For the cheap tequila?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

006_007 said:


> For the cheap tequila?


I don't like tequila. :skep:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*smoke down the rest*

For Downhill: cannondale perp is built and testet for whistler!! 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Cannondale-Bikes-West-Coast-Freeride-Guides-2006.html
For Downhill:
if you want go big in BC go with the cannondale judge, like this waepon!!!! Medium 115.5cm WB 53.5cm TT 38cm BB, quick and nimble! 18.5Kg

you can smoke down all!!!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I would buy a bike that caters to Northstar before buying one that caters to Whistler since you plan on riding Northstar a lot.

My experience with Northstar is to avoid the complicated suspension designs. Stay away from VPP and DW Link, those don't feel really good on Northstars terrain. Specifically, avoid the Sunday and V10. 

Stick with very simple designs for Northstar. The rocky terrain requires a really active and soft rear suspension type. Bikes like the Morewood Izimu, Sinister R9, Turner DHR, and possibly even the Giant Glory. Make sure the bike you're looking at doesn't have a insanely long wheelbase. 

I'm going to recommend the Morewood Izimu. The adjustable geometry will come in handy. You can fine tune it to your liking for your Northstar shredding, then possibly adjust the geometry with a steeper head angle, and higher bottom bracket for tearing up the Boneyard at Whistler.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

It really depends on how and what you like to ride. 

Old skool trails like Clown Shoes are best on bigger bikes, the drop at the end is kinda harsh.
A-Line and Dirt Merchant are more fun on shorter travel freeride bikes, IMO. Big sus just sucks up your speed and makes it harder to pump the turns and jumps.
Lots of lines in the Bone Yard, and of course the dirt jumps are best on a hardtail.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I was up for a week last summer and LOVED it...a lot of people said that the big DH bikes were too much for Wizgnar I loved my old 6" 04 Transition Dirtbag....with that said I would get something more plush...a V-tach if I had the coin would be the PERFECT bike, Norco A-Line, Transition Blindside...bikes like that. 

Just make sure you don't get the high end parts...no need for XO or XT/XTR as a week in Whistler is like a year on local trails...your bike WILL take a beating. Take reliablility over new fangled untested designs. Bring extra tubes/derailers/hangers as the local shops are OK I found...but it can get quite expensive once **** starts breaking..so look for good deals before you go up.

I gotta say...not a day goes by when I don't wish I was back in Whistler ripping down the trails...livin the life....it's so wonderful...enjoy your trip man.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Bring a hardtail too, if at all possible. When you aren't on the mountain with your big bike, you can hit up the DJs and the airdome. (Foampit!)


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> I would buy a bike that caters to Northstar before buying one that caters to Whistler since you plan on riding Northstar a lot.
> 
> My experience with Northstar is to avoid the complicated suspension designs. Stay away from VPP and DW Link, those don't feel really good on Northstars terrain. Specifically, avoid the Sunday and V10.
> 
> ...


go with the judge is the best for all DH tracks!!


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I rented a stinky and an sx trail and the sx blew the stinky's tits off. Such a good, nimble, neutral jumping bike. Very impressed. It had a dhx coil and a 66 on it. I would suggest you just save up, buy a coil shock, a 66, a 40mm stem, flats and a chain guide and go to it. a nomad would be great there. 

take advantage of your bike's versitility!


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

A Nomad is a great bike for Whistler, no worries.

Mountain biker 41... dude, no worries. If you want to know what whistler is like just substitute "Whistler" for "Candy Mountain" and pretend your charlie and all these other guys are the, well other guys... , just without the kidney removal... enjoy!






The letter Y is awesome!

*edit: holy crap I suck at posting videos...


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

so alot of us are going to whistler the first time this summer, and some of the guys that are coming told me to not bring the bottlerocket i was planning on building up and to bring the blindside...they said after a few days of riding, it'll beat the hell out of you if you don't have more travel. any insight?


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> I don't like tequila. :skep:


you like whiskey and sprite, trust me i know.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

gil_caz said:


> you like whiskey and sprite, trust me i know.


Beer, Vodka and Jagger.


----------



## bugsdad (Oct 14, 2005)

*Thanks for all the replys.....*

Well except for the detour down tequilla and mexico lane....

I have thought about taking the Nomad and it's setup for it. 36 Van up front and Fox Coil in the rear. I just get a little nervous about all the "beat the hell out of your bike" comments. The Nomad is my baby...I don't baby it...but I don't want to break it down either. That thing is my dream bike! Am I just being paranoid? I likely wouldn't do much on the Slopestyle course...don't have the big jump skills yet. I would give all the big trails a try though. 
Maybe the smart move is to take the Nomad and use the money I would have spent on the bigger bike to replace any busted parts.

Thanks again for all the advice....
Can't wait for Spring!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nomad is good, and it can jump... just look at Kurt Voreis


----------



## G-Ryder (Jan 29, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> My experience with Northstar is to avoid the complicated suspension designs. Stay away from VPP and DW Link, those don't feel really good on Northstars terrain. Specifically, avoid the Sunday and V10.
> 
> Stick with very simple designs for Northstar. The rocky terrain requires a really active and soft rear suspension type. Bikes like the Morewood Izimu, Sinister R9, Turner DHR, and possibly even the Giant Glory. Make sure the bike you're looking at doesn't have a insanely long wheelbase.


Just curious, why do you say stay away from the Sunday. How would it be at Whistler?
I was looking at a sunday for a big bike.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bring whatever bike you are comfortable with that has 5 inches of travel or more


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

nmpearson said:


> so alot of us are going to whistler the first time this summer, and some of the guys that are coming told me to not bring the bottlerocket i was planning on building up and to bring the blindside...they said after a few days of riding, it'll beat the hell out of you if you don't have more travel. any insight?


Bottlerocket is a great bike for whistler.. it's awesome on crank it up, a-line, dirt merchant.. don't listen to your friends.. my buddy did it last year, with zero issues..


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Beer, Vodka and Jagger.


same here. i just went down to mexico and thats what everyone drinks.:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

In Palomas maybe (Tequila with Squirt Soda)


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

captain spaulding said:


> Bottlerocket is a great bike for whistler.. it's awesome on crank it up, a-line, dirt merchant.. don't listen to your friends.. my buddy did it last year, with zero issues..


Well, there is some merit to that statement though.

I mean, yeah, I can ride the jump lines all day long on a hardtail or my reign for that matter, but if you are trying to carry the same speed as your friends through the nastier trails, then a bigger bike makes it easier on your body over the course of several days.

A good buddy has a bottlerocket and a gran mal (now a blindside) and he was definitely feeling more haggard after doing full days on the BR. Don't get me wrong, he races expert and has no problems keeping up, but his arms were worked after a full day of riding on stuff like In Deep, Joyride, Goat's Gully, etc. with our group on full-on DH bikes.

On the other hand, I'm a firm believer folks should buy bikes for where they usually ride. Don't buy a bike specific to Whistler if you're only going to be there for a week.....and then have a bike that doesn't work well for where you live/ride. That just doesn't make sense.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

What ever feels good!
Personally, I'd ride a VP-Free or a V-10.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

I rode my nomad at Whistler in 2006 and it was hell unless you just rode dirt merchant to a line all day. This year I rode my Sunday and it kicked ass. It really is a better experience on a dh bike, you can plow through every trail there way faster and ride more because the bigger bike takes less energy to ride on the rougher trails there. If everything goes right I should be in Whistler for over a month this summer. 
And it is ignorant to say that dw link and vpp don't feel good. The sunday and v10 plow at n* and whistler.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah, it's a lot better on a bigger bike fo' sho', there are TONS of breaking bumps and it can really wear you down after a while...set the suspension up soft and let 'er rip!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

G-Ryder said:


> Just curious, why do you say stay away from the Sunday. How would it be at Whistler?
> I was looking at a sunday for a big bike.


I hate the Sunday.

For one, the geometry is pretty much race oriented. The bike feels really unstable and wobbly at slower speeds, which is no good for tight, slow, technical sections that flood Northstar's terrain. The bottom bracket is really really low, but thats one thing you can get used to. The wheelbase is a little on the long side, which contributes to the stability issue at slower speeds.

Second, DW Link is so meh. Instead of the Sunday feeling like a burly, active and progressive suspension it feels like a trail bike. The suspension, best described, feels really twitchy. The DW link design felt iffy in some rock gardens. The Sunday is no match for a "big bike" that you are looking at. The suspension just isn't active, supple, and progressive for my tastes, it honestly feels like I'm riding a trail bike with DH geometry.

I know my post is going to draw a lot of heat, but I rode a Sunday a few trips down Northstar's terrain, and hated it. Everyone on these boards swears by a Sunday, and anytime someone asks for opinions on which DH rig to get, the Sunday is always the most recommended. I used to have boners for the Sunday, but now I'm completely flaccid for them. By all means, do test ride one, if you like it, get it, but man, don't buy one without test riding it, they seem to be hit or miss with a lot of riders.

Edit: I do not know how it would be at Whistler, sorry. I haven't been to Whistler, let alone, ride Whistler on a Sunday. I am basing my opinion on the Sunday's performance at Northstar, a northern California lift assisted bike park.


----------



## G-Ryder (Jan 29, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> I hate the Sunday.
> 
> For one, the geometry is pretty much race oriented. The bike feels really unstable and wobbly at slower speeds, which is no good for tight, slow, technical sections that flood Northstar's terrain. The bottom bracket is really really low, but thats one thing you can get used to. The wheelbase is a little on the long side, which contributes to the stability issue at slower speeds.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

I've been to Whistler several times now... All I have to say is that I am even trying to figure out the answer to this question. I am currently narrowing down my selection of bikes to choose from. Transition, Kona, Iron Horse, Specialized.

If I were to have it my way I would have a bike for each trail. All have their own problems to figure out. Some more smooth than others. Some more dialed. Difficult is relative. All fun. I have one bro who can kill it jumping the jump lines, but suffers on the technical rugged. Then I have another who is opposite. Me, I am an inbetweener in this regard.

Disregard the comments about the pros and the locals... not equal. Locals ride everyday anytime on the annual pass vs. the visitor who is only there for a week. A local knows the trails and is spending time dialing it in faster and flowier... You as the guest will be discovering new things about the mountain the entire time you are there. 

The ultimate bike for this go around... my 4th visit will be a 7-8" sub 37lb bike. Longer travel bike for me is better so I don't get beat up as fast over the time that I am there. With a lighter long travel bike I can also have a more flickable bike for the jump lines. Lots of factors that I have been contemplating. 

Bottom line is to buy now... and stick with it. Get comfy on it. Dial it in now. Have fun.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> I hate the Sunday.
> 
> For one, the geometry is pretty much race oriented. The bike feels really unstable and wobbly at slower speeds, which is no good for tight, slow, technical sections that flood Northstar's terrain. The bottom bracket is really really low, but thats one thing you can get used to. The wheelbase is a little on the long side, which contributes to the stability issue at slower speeds.
> 
> ...


I couldn't disagree with you more. Having put over 20 days in at northstar and a week in whistler I feel the suspension design(dw link) is the best I have ever ridden. The bike essentially plows and soaks up everything in its path. You are correct in that the geometry is very race oriented, however, the sunday has a relatively shorter wheelbase compared to many of the other dh bikes out there today. I really don't see how you found the sunday bad at taking tight, slow technical sections; if anything that's where I find the bike to excel. The sunday virtually corners like it is on rails. The low bb is the only thing I find slightly annoying on the bike while riding very rocky trails, but once you get used to it, it should not be a problem. On any rough trail(especially lower karpiel,dogbone) you are going to nail the bottom bracket eventually on any bike. The sunday is also very smooth in ruts or and handles hard braking into turns with ease. The only thing the sunday is lacking in would be its ability to take bigger drops, but that's not what it is designed for, I think the problem on your friends sunday was the 5th element shock, those things suck balls. However, it's your opinion and I'll respect it.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

novato kid said:


> I couldn't disagree with you more. Having put over 20 days in at northstar and a week in whistler I feel the suspension design(dw link) is the best I have ever ridden. The bike essentially plows and soaks up everything in its path. You are correct in that the geometry is very race oriented, however, the sunday has a relatively shorter wheelbase compared to many of the other dh bikes out there today. I really don't see how you found the sunday bad at taking tight, slow technical sections; if anything that's where I find the bike to excel. The sunday virtually corners like it is on rails. The low bb is the only thing I find slightly annoying on the bike while riding very rocky trails, but once you get used to it, it should not be a problem. On any rough trail(especially lower karpiel,dogbone) you are going to nail the bottom bracket eventually on any bike. The sunday is also very smooth in ruts or and handles hard braking into turns with ease. The only thing the sunday is lacking in would be its ability to take bigger drops, but that's not what it is designed for, I think the problem on your friends sunday was the 5th element shock, those things suck balls. However, it's your opinion and I'll respect it.


I also think it was the 5th Element Shock also. It's really hard to say, I'm pretty biased against it because I had really high expectations for the Sunday, but it left a bad taste in my mouth after riding it.

I've come to conclude that the low bottom bracket just takes time to get used to, but I still felt a little sketch on the bike than normal. Like I said before, for each rider the Sunday is hit or miss. Some riders love 'em and tear up the trails on them, for some riders they don't click. It just wasn't my style bike.

Eh, I'm a Single Pivot guy. I just really encourage people who are looking into the Sunday to really ride it before going with it.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

nmpearson said:


> so alot of us are going to whistler the first time this summer, and some of the guys that are coming told me to not bring the bottlerocket i was planning on building up and to bring the blindside...they said after a few days of riding, it'll beat the hell out of you if you don't have more travel. any insight?


Listen to your friends.... Your friends, the Meeks, are right.


----------



## Inchigh (Nov 20, 2007)

Mudd said:


> What ever feels good!
> Personally, I'd ride a VP-Free or a V-10.


Gheeess, that does look scary, but a challenge at the same time...........watched many a tv programe on the whistler, and it shouts loud, the mecca for mountain bikers................personally though, if i was to atempt such a course, i would ride a bmx over it first to clear that injury front off to a minimum................just to get used and not break my neck.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

006_007 said:


> Stop telling everyone where Whistler is. Getting too many people up here. It is in Texas. Honest.
> 
> to the OP - a V-tach is the best bike for whistler


fawkin A dude where :eekster:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I brought 2 bikes one year. My Ventana Cuervo and a Rocky Mtn. Switch. 

For all the burly trails like Goats Gully and In-Deep ect. I was on the DH bike. For A-line, Schleyer, Freight Train, Dirt Merch. I was on the Switch. 

Even the Switch was a lot of travel for the jump trails, but probably saved my joints a bit in the blown out berms and braking bumps. There are so many opportunities for riding in Whistler besides the bike park. "A river runs through it" comes to mind...  

An ideal trip (with a lot of time) would include both your Nomad, and a burly 7-8 inch bike for the bike park. My 2 cents.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Is he asking for "best" bike or "most popular." Maybe it's all the non-locals that ride there, but the place is dominated by Norcos, specifically, the A-Line and Atomik.

I have no idea what the best bike is since I'm such a noob, but I rode my VP Free there with no problems.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know a whole lot about Whistler, but i do see an Assload of SXTs at N*


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

Ask 10 people and you will get 10 different answers...


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> There are so many opportunities for riding in Whistler besides the bike park. "A river runs through it" comes to mind...


Cliffy,

Couldn't agree with you more and RRTI barely scratches the surface. Cheap Thrills, Danimal, Khyber, Kill Me Thrill Me, Ride Don't Slide, Gargamel, Tunnel Vision, Section 102, Sh*t Happens, Cut Yer Bars.......these are trails where you barely even see another soul and they literally blow away most trails in other parts of the world. People that travel all the way to Whistler and only ride the park crack me up. Of course, if you only bring your DH bike (understandable), then some of those aren't really that fun.

EB


----------



## james_caswell (Sep 21, 2005)

I would have to norco Aline Park edition. bike was built for whistler and the 08 realese was conducted at the bike park!!


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't travel up north much maybe twice a year being in boring ass Louisiana because I'm still in school but I do plan on travelling there sometime this year. I'm thinking of whistler, I have several good friends in Canada I'll be visiting that live near that place. I'll have an '08 Santa Cruz Heckler built burly as hell all coil stiffer springs I'll be bringing. Should it hold up well at whistler? I live in the south that's why I didn't go for the Nomad just too much bike for what we have down here.

Edit: just read alot of reviews seems it handles rather well if set up right I would probably want to throw a longer travel fork on it than the 140mm I'll have on it for sure though.


----------

